
Arthur Whitney, K inventor, starts new company - chrispsn
https://shakti.com/
======
chrispsn
Everything I've found so far (very little):
[https://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/comments/ar18lv/comment/egm8x...](https://www.reddit.com/r/apljk/comments/ar18lv/comment/egm8x6a?st=JSY9GJGE&sh=d6be60a3)

